# Trap Packs



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

In the past I have just been a road trapper, drive right up to the buildingsite or trees where I am to set my **** traps. After the blizzard that swept through recently, many of the roads that led to my hotspots have not, an will not be opened, so now I will have do more walking. This means i cannot just open the door of my pickup and grab whatever I need. So I took it upon myself to put together a trap pack. I started with a normal school backpack, it has the two big pouches and one medium sized one on the front that has smaller pouches within. In it I have put bait/lure, rope for setting connibears, handwarmer packs, extra gloves, pocket knife, matches, a hammer, and of course traps. Becuase stakes obviously wont fit in here I will just carry those. I have also just added a few things for an emergency situation in case I would get hurt or something along those lines. This is all stuff for raccoon trapping with connibears. I have three questions. Do others on this forum also use a pack? What does it consist of? And what are some other suggestions of things to put in it? Keep in mind wieght is considered when I will be walking a half mile through snow in some situations.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to use a packbasket for water trapping where I couldnt drive. About the only thing I had to carry in my hands was a saw or hatchet for cutting drown poles and such. All the odds and ends fit in the basket (you had to go easy with what you thought were "necessities" as it would tend to get a might heavy mighty quick).


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm probably going to try wiring traps to posts and trees and such. Wire can be spooled into the bag versus carrying stakes and if im just checking/resetting then the hammer can be left out to reduce alot of wieght. And i will only put the traps in that I will be needing at the location.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks like you have a good amount of supplies in the pack, but my questions is "How are you going to carry your ***** out?" I am assuming you are gang setting these areas that you are walking to, if so, catches could be fairly large, 3-4 ***** of more.

Why not invest $50.00 into a calf sled and just pull in your equipment and out your equipment and catch? Also when you pull these sets at the end of your season, you will be carrying equipment, catch and your traps. Maybe it is my age, but I don't think I could make to many 1 mile round trips through deep snow if I had to carry equipment and catch!

Just my two cents, Good Luck!

Pat


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats a good point, I cannnot believe i forgot that part. Maybe I will just get a tarp out of the shed and tie a rope to it and once I have set the traps I will fold it up in the pack so if I catch more than i can carry I can lay them on the tarp and slide em back that way. That way it doesn't take up so much space as a sled. So far my box traps will be at sileage piles (the landowner let's me use his so I cannot take them other places) where I can still drive right up to them but that leaves 2 connibears unless I get more (cannot use them at sileage piles becuase of cats) and half dozen snares depending on how many spots I can find 2 set them in this buildingsite. So I am probably going to set the snares in all the trail sets and use the connibears in bucket sets so I can get more traps in that way. So atleast I will only have to carry two buckets. Wow am I the only one that has such a long train of thought deciding where to set traps? And thanks for the input. :beer:


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

when i go to set i carry my gear in a 5 gallon bucket. traps, snares, stakes, lure, wire, dirt sifter, pan covers, and anything else i think i'll need goes into the bucket. i carry my hammer/hatchet and leatherman on my belt. spare trap tags in a coat pocket along with a spare lighter. i make sets up to 3 miles from where i can drive and the bucket isn't too heavy most of the time. when i go back to check or pull my sets i drag everything in a sled like kids use. it cost me about 5 bucks and it goes over the snow easy. i can fit several animals into the sled along with my gear and it's not too terrible to drag.


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Trapper62 said:


> Looks like you have a good amount of supplies in the pack, but my questions is "How are you going to carry your ***** out?" I am assuming you are gang setting these areas that you are walking to, if so, catches could be fairly large, 3-4 ***** of more.
> 
> Why not invest $50.00 into a calf sled and just pull in your equipment and out your equipment and catch?
> 
> Pat


 I agree ive got a snow cat and pull a icefishing sled behind with all my gear in it and it works great


----------

